# Anyone else take a antidepressant with thyroid problems?



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Nature throid 1 grain, 2 weeks in
Had to start Wellbutrin depression so bad, 1 week in 
Anyone else take a antidepressant with thyroid problems with good results?


----------



## tlindsey48 (Mar 20, 2014)

Me too. I am not noticing anything different. Are you?


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

I am not noticing any effect with the antidepressant or nature throid yet, but also dealing I think with benzo withdrawal ...so not good


----------

